# Synaptic touchpad controller download



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I've got a Dell Latitude D620 laptop that has a hypersensitive mousepad that I need to disable. I have learned that 1) thousands of users are exasperated by the way that grazing the mousepad with the heel of their hand causes all kinds of disasters, and 2) the mousepad controller software loaded into various Latitude computers varies (mine has Windows XP) and some, including mine, definitely do not have a disable option accessible from the control panel.

I have read that if I download a Synaptic Touchpad controller, it will enable me to disable the mousepad. Unfortunately, when I go to the Dell site and slog my way to their free download, I get to a generic, "not presently available" notification.

Then, when I searched for a download site using Google, I get all these "blackjack" offers where, when I try to download, it force me to have them scan my computer for other problems and then offers to remedy them for me for about $30 to $40, and if I decline, I go back to a point from which I can only go forward if I buy some other service from them.

I can buy a Dell Latitude D620 & ATG D620 Drivers Recovery Resource CD on eBay for $10 and get it from there, and frankly, since about ten minutes of my time is worth ten dollars, I can't see myself wrestling with free download offers to try to really get it for free, but are there any free download sites that are more reputable than others that might ordinarily download software in exchange for maybe just forcing me to see their ads when I use it?

BTW, I'm sure I can just tape a thin sheet of plastic over the mouepad and use an optical mouse, and will probably do just that if need be.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I had the same problem on my Toshiba. I disabled the touch pad through the BIOS and use an optical mouse.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You could aways just pull off the keyboard and disconnect the Touchpad cable. Dell's are very easy to get to the keyboard and to pull them off.

- Merg


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

jerry downing said:


> I had the same problem on my Toshiba. I disabled the touch pad through the BIOS and use an optical mouse.


I was able to disable it through the BIOS. Thanks for the tip.


----------

